# Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!



## buddler (25. Aug. 2010)

hallo zusammen!
wenn ich mich so im garten umschau,gibts wohl mittlerweile nicht eine ecke wo irgendwie ein becken steht.
und wenn die schale noch so klein ist.sie muss einfach dahin.
hier mal ein kleiner auszug der inzwischen aufgestellten becken.
leider zum teil noch nicht ganz oder gar nicht bepflanzt,da ich im moment viel zeit in meinen koiteich investiere.
aber ich wollte euch mal zeigen,dass es einen ganz schön erwischen kann.
ein paar andere hab ich noch.
aber hier schon mal ein kleiner einblick.
gruß jörg


----------



## niri (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Hi Jörg,

da sage ich doch nur ! Es hat dich ganz schwer erwischt .

LG
Ina


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Hi Jörg,

ohje - :help Dich hat es ja ganz schlimm erwischt. Ich dachte schon, Niri wäre ein harter Fall 

Mach bloß weiter so!


----------



## rut49 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Hallo Jörg,
irgendwann erwischt es jeden!!
Nun ist er bei dir angekommen, der TEICHVIRUS!
Sehen doch allesamt schön aus, deine Mini´s, und dann ist es kein Problem sich immer wieder was Neues auszudenken.
Deine Werke können sich sehen lassen- mach´einfach weiter!
:cu Regina


----------



## Springmaus (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Hallo, 

die Minis sehen sehr schön aus  

Oh je ich habe auch noch Kübel rumstehen was mache ich wohl damit


----------



## buddler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

ja so siehts aus,meine damen.
ich denke mal da werden noch einige dazu kommen.
die kleinen sind ja pflegeleicht.irgendwie scheint sich bei uns so ne kleine schraube verstellt zu haben:crazy
aber schön ist das hobby doch,oder?
ideen hätte ich noch viele,allerdings bei wechselschicht und stress nicht genügend zeit im moment.
aber wehe ich hab wieder zeit.............dann wird wieder gebuddelt.
gruß vom buddler


----------



## buddler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

man(n)-Frau -kommt auch dabei auf die seltsamsten ideen.
ich hab sogar ein großes antikes einweckglas kurzerhand zum hyazinthenbecken umfunktioniert.sogar nen ollen tonaschenbecher.kicher.da steht jetzt ne kleine hyazinthe drin
wenn mich keiner bremst,wachsen dennächst seerosen in der toilettenschüssel.
neiiiiiiin.ganz so verrückt ist man ja doch nicht.
gruß jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

hallo jörg 

deine mini-parade gefällt mir SEHR gut! 

ich glaube, das eine oder andere gefäß hätte ich auch noch  und ich hab ja auch erst einen richitgen mini (halbes weinfass) und einen "mirko-mini" am fuß der kräuterspirale. 



buddler schrieb:


> wenn mich keiner bremst,wachsen dennächst seerosen in der toilettenschüssel.
> neiiiiiiin.ganz so verrückt ist man ja doch nicht.
> gruß jörg




sag das nicht, ne bekannt von mir hat in ihrem garten ne olle bepflanzte kloschüssel stehen.  göga wartet ja auch immer auf den tag, an dem ich die kloschüsseln bepflanze (alledings eher mit hauswurz, dachwurz und co), allerdings geht das selbst mir nen stück zu weit!


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

moin!
ein weinfass hab ich auch noch.hat lange gedauert bis das wasser endlich klar blieb .aber jetzt funktionierts.
ich denke,ich werd mich jetzt mal nach zinkwannen für die nächste saison umsehen.gefallen mir auch gut.
gruß jörg


----------



## danyvet (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*



> wenn mich keiner bremst,wachsen dennächst seerosen in der toilettenschüssel.


----------



## Chrima (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Nach dem ganzen Regen steht bei mir die Schubkarre voll Wasser
Könnt man bestimmt so stehen lassen
Noch ne Pflanze rein, und fertig
Na mal sehen.

LG Tina


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

auch keine schlechte idee.
heute war badetag im mini.zwei grasfrösche im wellnessbereich


----------



## Dilmun (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Hi Jörg!

Deine "Wellnessoase" kann sich aber auch sehen lassen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Servus Jörg

Welch seltsame Blüten sich finden 
Ich hoffe du kannst die Bilder ohne Anmeldung sehen ....

Weiter gehts

Weiter ....

Und der ganze Thread ....

Wäre das nix für Euch .... habe ja selbst auch schon in diese Richtung gedacht ...... 

Happert nur an der Umsetzung und dem auftreiben eines dichten Bootes ..... eine Zille würde mir ja schon reichen 

Ps.: Jörg ... dein Zustand  ist durchaus normal .... Kopfschmerzen bekommst von dieser Sucht bestimmt nicht .... weiter so


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

danke für den zuspruch und die neuen ideen.
ist wirklich nicht schlecht.das ist doch bestimmt machbar.
im moment halten mich meine minis stimmungsmäßig etwas über wasser.der große teich sieht im moment ja schlimm aus.da finde ich doch etwas zerstreuung an den minis.
bis dann
gruß jörg


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

So aussergewöhhnlich ist das gar nicht. 
Die Wohnung im Erdgeschoss hatten wir mal an eine alleinstehende Dame vermietet, 
die hatte das Urinal auch mit Folie ausgelegt und mit __ Efeu bepflanzt. :crazy
Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*


na also,geht doch


----------



## buddler (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

so,frühsport beendet.
da waren noch einige kaputte steine zu verbuddeln
hab ich doch glatt noch nen maurerkübel in der garage gefunden.na der mußte doch gleich eingeweiht werden.1,5 stunden arbeit und schon sieht die nächste ecke mit ein paar pflänzchen und pinienrinde gleich viel netter aus.so langsam  muß ich wohl vom nachbarn grundstück in beschlag nehmen


----------



## buddler (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

hier noch ein paar.
wie endet eigendlich minisüchtelei??????????


----------



## Christine (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Wenn Deine Frau entdeckt, dass Du gerade ihren Lieblingskochtopf umfunktioniert hast, kann es erheblichen Ärger geben, der mit Versorgungsengpässen bei der täglichen Nahrung enden kann...

Ob es schon eine Therapie für Miniteich-Messies gibt, weiß ich nicht


----------



## buddler (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

nahrungsentzug?bittttttttttttttttttttttte niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Springmaus (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Hallo

also erstmal möchte ich mehr Bilder sehen von diesem Boot!!!!!   


und von den Minis auch ganz tolle Ideen habt Ihr da und ich glaube ich hab hier auch

noch ein paar Dinge die man als Minis verwenden könnte


----------



## buddler (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

also ich hab noch kein boot.vielleicht kann man ja was aus holz basteln und mit folie auslegen.mmhhh.wär schon mal ne neue idee.


----------



## elkop (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

ich finde ja so bepflanzte schubkarren oder alte pferdewägen ganz unsäglich.
aber mit folie ausgelegt, mit wasser befüllt und bepflanzt... das wär schon eine idee, oder?


----------



## buddler (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

ein bekannter hat sogar das spielzeug seiner kinder zweckentfremdet.hihi.da stand son laster im garten mit wasser drin.tja,hätten die kinder mal besser aufgepaßt.schwupp-----schon wächst __ iris drin.


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Servus Mäuschen



> also erstmal möchte ich mehr Bilder sehen von diesem Boot!!!!!



Da mußt dich wohl durch den ganzen Thread "ackern" ...... :shock


----------



## Springmaus (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

digicat !!


*Da mußt dich wohl durch den ganzen Thread "ackern" ......* 


Das hab ich aber man muss sich anmelden um die Bilder sehen zu können !!!


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Servus Mäuschen

Dann bleibt Dir wohl nix anderes über, wenn du die Bilder sehen willst .... anmelden/registrieren tut ja net weh ....


----------



## Dilmun (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Und es zahlt sich aus......... 


Ist sehenswert.......


----------



## buddler (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht.werd ich wohl morgen auch dann mal ne anmeldung starten.


----------



## buddler (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

wenn ich den erwische,der schon wieder nen maurerkübel im garten vergraben hat
naja,aber mit pflanzen werd ich mal bis zu nächsten jahr warten.sieht nur ziemlich kahl aus.
kommen seerosen rein im nächsten jahr.
gruß jörg


----------



## Dilmun (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Moin Jörg,

stell doch ein Brettchen oder einen dickeren Ast rein, damit er nicht zur Falle wird...


----------



## buddler (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

ja,mach ich morgen mal.war ja alles nur auf die schnelle.
soll ja nichts kleines drin ertrinken.
in den anderen kübeln haben sich __ frösche einquartiert.die haben sich unter die wurzeln der __ iris und der __ rohrkolben reingezwängt.
ob die allerdings den winter dort drin bleiben und ob sie es dann überleben...................
wer weiß.........


----------



## Regs (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

Jörg ich glaube es nicht. Nachdem Du ja schon einen kleinen Teich von 38.000 (!) Litern ausgehoben hast, gräbst Du weiterhin Löcher. Lässt sich das nicht irgendwie vermarkten? Ich würde Buddler als Marke eintragen lassen.

LG Regine


----------



## buddler (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wer einmal anfängt--oje!!!*

coole idee
doch wie ich mich kenne wird da noch einiges im laufe der jahre hinzu kommen.
ideen und platz hab ich noch genug.
meine nachbarn sagen auch schon immer:wenn du nicht mit schubkarre und spaten durch die gegend ziehst,bist du nicht glücklich.
von weiteren projekten wird berichtet.
gruß jörg


----------

